
Programming Add-Ons for Blender 2.80, version 2.0 [pdf] - app4soft
http://airplanes3d.net/downloads/pydev2/pydev-blender-en.pdf
======
app4soft
This is FREE book by Witold Jaworski released on July 5, 2019.[0]

Witold Jaworski known as expert in aircraft modeling using Blender. He also
published book «Virtual Aircraft» (few editions already released for Blender
2.4x-2.7x); now it available as e-books (Polish editions of those e-books are
fully FREE!).[1,2]

Witold also has very useful blog about aircraft modeling.[3]

[0]
[http://airplanes3d.net/pydev-000_e.xml](http://airplanes3d.net/pydev-000_e.xml)

[1] [http://airplanes3d.net/wm-000_e.xml](http://airplanes3d.net/wm-000_e.xml)

[2] [http://airplanes3d.net/wm-009_e.xml](http://airplanes3d.net/wm-009_e.xml)

[3] [https://airplanes3d.wordpress.com/](https://airplanes3d.wordpress.com/)

